# Looking for Jupe table plans or expanding round table plans



## Hanman (Jan 6, 2012)

So I've been an avid woodworker all my life but for some reason I have only recently seen my first Fletcher automated expanding table. After watching the youtube video of one of their tables in action over and over about a million times, I am still completely mesmerized by the engineering detail and craftsmanship that must have to go into one of these tables to pull it off. I must build one!! I have searched everywhere for plans to build the hardware for something like this but it seems to be a closely guarded secret. I'm wondering if anybody here has any leads as to where to build or buy the expanding mechanism for some of these different styles of expanding tables. So far, this link is the most helpful information I have found.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3SPgAub-iK0

Thanks all!

Cory


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Rick Christopherson has a fairly detailed series on building a Jupe table, although his doesn't have the leaves that automatically rise into place.

Dearden's Expanding Table (YouTube video) has the rising leaves and some pictures of the mechanism.

Browsing patent archives can also be instructive, here's a revolving extension table that uses a circular center, and if you just search Google Patents for "jupe table" you'll find all sorts of patents which differ from the late 1800s mechanisms only by materials choice (ah, the messed up state of modern patent law. Sigh).


----------



## bbaker143143 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a sketchup file with the construction shown if your still interested.

bbaker143143
Bob Baker - Mt Airy, TN


----------



## Hanman (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm very interested. Thanks for any help!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I would be interested as well, Bob.


----------



## bbaker143143 (Jan 9, 2014)

Not sure how to upload a sketchup file on the site. Shoot me an email and I'll attach the file.
This is the manual version of the Jupe table. It's also called the Henry Greene Puzzle Table.

Bob Baker [email protected]


----------



## bbaker143143 (Jan 9, 2014)

I actually found a patent that was issued for this table with a few changes. The raising mechanism uses double hinges instead of the ramp system.

http://www.strutpatent.com/patent/07464653/expansible-table#!prettyPhoto

Bob


----------



## Rumschlag (Oct 31, 2014)

I also admired the Fletcher table, the smoothness is mesmerizing. Anyway, I spent most of the winter of 2012 working on my own version and put together several videos on the process on YouTube. You can see mine in action here: 



 or watch a time-lapse of the different parts being assembled: 




Thanks,

Scott


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Over here we use a piece of plywood nailed to an old tree stump for a table.Well it works doesn't it? LOLAlistair


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Dang, Scott, that's pretty spectacular!


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Reply to 'Hanman' - Re Jupe expanding table. I have just completed a set of cad dwgs for the construction of a circular six leaf automatic expanding table with arrow leaves that hide under neath and a rising star. The table is half completed and although it is a Heath Robinson approach to the design - will work due to paying attention to accuracy during construction. You can contract me on [email protected] if you require further information.
that is c underscore and underscore j @ dodo.com.au (post does not show email address correctly).


----------



## bbaker143143 (Jan 9, 2014)

The shetchup file has been posted to the 3D warehouse.


----------

